# Can I keep using this tank after fish TB attack?



## BlueBettaFlo (May 23, 2012)

recently i got a sudden massive death in my 10 gal tank because of fish TB (there are 7 girls in it )

i've read from some article that Fish TB is very contagious, and it's very hard to kill this nasty bug :blueshake:.
some article even suggest to throw the tank and all of the fish gear, because regular bleach wont kill it.

but i just feel sorry to just throw it away.. 
i wonder if there are some way to clean this tank; so i can use it again?
or can i just use it for another use for a finless friend like hamster or mice? (is it contagious for them?)

thank you in advance


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, I am not sure about the tb, but usually tanks are not suitable homes fro small mammals, as they provide very little ventilation. you might be able to use it for a reptiel if you wanted but like I said I am not sure.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i read this on another site..im not sure if i can pot the link but here is what it said

"An aquarium that has had an outbreak of fish tuberculosis should be meticulously cleaned out with bleach and left to dry before you restock it. "

i think using bleach and even rubbing alcohol to wipe things down will help.the alcohol will evaporate not leaving anything behind of it..i watched videos on youtube where a professional used alcohol to clean down areas of broken glass and put a new piece in it.i too did the same with a 15 gallong hex tank i fount..though no fish are in it currently..

you can also run the tank in a dishwasher cycle with no soap.the plants if they are plastic,you can boil to kill off the germs..though im not sure about boiling gravel.i assume you can with no affects to it and that will clean it also...the filter cartridge i would through away and buy a new one.as for the filter case i would either use bleach or alcohol on it or possibly run it in a dishwasher as well if its capable of handling the heat..

here is the link anyways where i got the info

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/disease/tbc.php

im kinda in the same situation.except i dont know exactly what my fish had when they died.and im not sure if i want to completely clean it out and start a new cycle or just leave it as is.thought about getting some rosy red minnows(fathead minnows) as a tester fish since they are so cheap and are used for that.though id rather keep them as pet fish..

personally i would do a real good clean of it using as mentioned..and completely let it dry,if you are in a hot area and can do it.id let the tank and stuff sit out in the sun.i live in phoenix arizona so the temps here get over 100 F several several days in a row.


----------



## BlueBettaFlo (May 23, 2012)

wow thank you! that's a useful one! 
since i have bleached it, i will try to use alcohol as well :-D

but i still worried about the bug. maybe i will follow your advice to put some tester fish in it.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

What is it about this forum? Every time I finish reading a great article about something new and amazing, there's a thread for it!

Anyhow. I am sorry to hear about your fish... must be devastating, losing so many to something this horrible, I really feel bad for you!

The article I -just now- finished reading is about treating tanks that have had TB in them. It seems pretty comprehensive, so I'll share it with you:

http://www.petbrags.com/profiles/blogs/fish-tuberculosis-if-you-keep

It says bleach and alcohol won't kill the TB.. but gives suggestions for managing it with other methods.

Good luck!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I have boiled my gravel with no problem. I would boil everything you can for at least 7 minutes to disinfect.


----------



## BlueBettaFlo (May 23, 2012)

Aus said:


> What is it about this forum? Every time I finish reading a great article about something new and amazing, there's a thread for it!
> 
> Anyhow. I am sorry to hear about your fish... must be devastating, losing so many to something this horrible, I really feel bad for you!
> 
> ...


thank you  yes, it's really sad to lost all of my girls in a short time. they were just fine before the sudden tragedy happen :sob: :sob:

anyway thanks a lot for sharing the article! love it! i'll sure get the calcium hypochlorite soon :thankyou: :notworthy:

i'm sure that's the main reason why this forum exist. sharing is the best thing that can happen when people have the same problem and same interest :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBettaFlo (May 23, 2012)

Atena said:


> I have boiled my gravel with no problem. I would boil everything you can for at least 7 minutes to disinfect.


fortunately i don't use any gravel in my tank :-D
i heard gravel can explode if you boil it... but i hope it doesn't really happen. lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i would definitely go with boiling as much as you can.put the tank in the dishwasher if you have..id think anything acidic would also kill of TB.a good thing to use when cleaning tanks is water and vinegar..but not sure how it will work on TB..

ive did a little more research as i type this.it seems bleach alone wont exactly kill it..but i also read this 
"Spraying Metracide or excel onto an empty tank, reg, etc would kill it. In combination with bleach, you'd be "pretty" safe. "

i would like to say if not mentioned..do not touch the water or anything in the tank,you too can get the TB.id use gloves,and i wouldnt siphon the water.i still cant seem to find anything on how to get rid of it.ive looked at many sites,the only thing i can come up with i boiling what u can.using a lot of heat..i read this on another site which is talking about bleach and alcohol..more to it than i thought

"Treatment of fish is 40grams of streptomycin and isoniazid. Treatment can be increased by adding streptomycin to the fishes food. If you suspect your fish may have had TB and has died and you want to disinfect you may want to try these methods. Mycobacterium sp. are more difficult to kill than most bacteria because they have a very thick waxy outer coat. This waxy coat, plus the clumping that occurs in some strains, make them a bit tougher to penetrate with common disinfectants. 65-90% alcohol increases the likelihood of killing it, but, as with chlorine, organics will diminish this response. Recommended use of bleach for initial reduction in organics will kill off most other pathogens, including some of the weaker strains of myco. However, it is also recommend following up with a 65-90% soak/spray with alcohol (after neutralization of chlorine and drying). Increased contact time will increase likelihood of kill, so, if possible, try wiping down and/or soaking materials for 15-30 minutes, with alcohol. "


----------



## BlueBettaFlo (May 23, 2012)

thanks! it help a lot 
i've try like what you say, prod, and everything's going well.

now i have a healthy sorority in my tank


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, TB is also to get to humans so be careful and don't get sick!!


----------



## BlueBettaFlo (May 23, 2012)

yes, i'll make sure i handle it carefully. thanks Lebron :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your girls... I lost 3 in my sorority I had die to parasites... They didn't show signs until days after putting them together...  Luckily one of the girls made it and is healthy now...

I'm glad to hear you have a successful sorority now! I'd love to see pictures! :-D


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

you are welcome.....great im glad things are working out..its good to know...i didnt have TB in my tank but had an out break of ICH.did what i posted and havent had any problems.on a 3 weeks of fish in cycle and they are as happy and as healthy as can be..but im really glad it worked for you..post some pix if you can.id like to see how things turned out and im sure others would love to see as well


----------

